# mantis online shop from Japan



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2006)

Some nice mantis being sold in this Japanese link. They even have Idolomantis adult for sale, although it cost a bomb!

http://www016.upp.so-net.ne.jp/jungle-world/page040.html


----------



## julian camilo (Aug 2, 2006)

i remember this site from years ago! and not being able to navigate much other than to see the photos which i thought were really good. ive tried to find it since but couldnt remember how i found it and had no idea what it was called, thanks for this.


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yea, very tempted to buy that nice looking stag beetle for over £1,500...


----------



## wuwu (Aug 2, 2006)

all the mantises are super expensive!


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 2, 2006)

its in the currancy of the yen ( no pun intended yen saw lol )

1 yen is the same as 0.00464 of the british pound !!!

or 0.00873 USD !!! so say that idolomantis would be 153 english pounds or 293 dollars ... still bloody expensive !!!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 2, 2006)

> its in the currancy of the yen ( no pun intended yen saw lol )


 :lol: yes i had that before, my colleague likes to say "hey Yen, give me some Yen!"


----------



## Ian (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh Yen, I "saw" that one coming  

sorry!


----------

